# Looking for work in a School



## Nicky f (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi All  Im new on here and this is my first post. 

Im moving to Cairo in May and will be living in Maadi with my husband  Right now Im looking for work so that I wont have to worry when I get there. Ideally I would love to work in a school and have done this previously at a assistant/ learning support role as have no teaching qualifications but am qualified to work with children. If anyone could help me with this (as the internet in rubbish lol!) I would be so grateful 

Thanks

Nicky


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
unfortunately this isn't the UK
Positions of this kind/level are usually filled by Egyptians The salaries are very low
I know teachers who would love to have fully trained and experienced assistants but they know it isn't going to happen.
Not sure you would be given a work permit for a position of this kind either.

sorry to be so negative.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Nicky

Welcome to the forum and Egypt...Sadly what Biffy said is accurate however you might be able to get a job as a teacher in a school as many fee paying schools will employ anyone who has English as a first language however you will not be offered a job from the UK as that would make you an expat hire and no school is going to bring in an unqualified teacher on a package. 
Wait until you get here then look


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Private tutoring is an option.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

We have a great Morroccan lady teaching (tutoring my children in French - and after hearing about the crap and abuse that has been hurled at her from both children and parents alike (not to mention the unwanted advances of a father or 2) I wouldn't even recommend doing this.
the level of discipline - especially and unfortunately with the local egyptian children is very poor.
in fact she has virtually stopped the tutoring altogether - mine chikdren are the only ones she teaches now because she says that they are so polite and that neither we nor our children abuse her.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Biffy said:


> We have a great Morroccan lady teaching (tutoring my children in French - and after hearing about the crap and abuse that has been hurled at her from both children and parents alike (not to mention the unwanted advances of a father or 2) I wouldn't even recommend doing this.
> the level of discipline - especially and unfortunately with the local egyptian children is very poor.
> in fact she has virtually stopped the tutoring altogether - mine chikdren are the only ones she teaches now because she says that they are so polite and that neither we nor our children abuse her.




I have yet to hear of any tutor who has English as a first language receiving abuse.
I would take a guess and say as Moroccan she is according to Egyptians who can afford to pay for private tutoring Maid Class...and abuse etc is how they tend to treat those who they feel is below them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but yes children of rich/middle class Egyptians tend to be spoiled brats (according to teacher friends) . Children even at Primary 1 stage cannot even do up a button or pull up their pants as the maid at homes does everything for them and is not allowed to say no to them.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have yet to hear of any tutor who has English as a first language receiving abuse.


I tried private teaching once, several years ago, for two boys.

The oldest boy was the biggest jerk whenever I would correct the horrendous English he learned in school, calling his uncle to "talk to the Miss." Uncle would _always_ side with me.

Anyway, the decreased supply of foreign teachers has driven wages up and the work is definitely there. I wouldn't take a chance on working in a school without a proper work permit, though.


----------

